# Video: How to use the Cyclo Model 5-Pro Polisher to remove swirls



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Video: **How to use the Cyclo Model 5-Pro Polisher to remove swirls*








*How to use the Cyclo Model 5-Pro Polisher to remove swirls*
Here are some tips and techniques for using the Cyclo Model 5-Pro Polisher to remove swirls, scratches, oxidation and water spots.​





*Plus this video goes over,*
How to chemically strip paint and inspect paint

Why to fold your towel 4 ways before wiping paint

How to do The Final Wipe

How to slice-up a car or divide large panels into smaller sections

Explanation as to why you must only work small sections at a time

How to do a Test Spot

How to prime a pad

How to inspect using a Brinkmann Swirl Finder Light

How to do a Section Pass

The most important tip - Don't lift the polisher off the paint until the pads stop spinning

Covers using the least aggressive product to get the job done approach

Machine Waxing with the Cyclo Polisher​*The new Model 5 Pro Series is on the left with the blue grip...*
*







*

*Except for the blue grip and the variable speed dial they appear to be identical...*









*The variable Speed Dial is just down and to the right of the on/off switch...*


















*Here's my son Rand demonstrating how to use the Cyclo Model 5-Pro Polisher*










*Videos on Two Guys Garage*​









*What's in Autogeek's Garage TV Show Commercial*​




:buffer:


----------

